# Applying for a NZ Work Visa in England



## sheffield76 (May 11, 2012)

Hi

Over the comıng weeks I wıll hopefully be lınıng up a job ın NZ and hence wıll then be applyıng for a NZ Work Vısa.

Does anyone have experıence of recently applyıng for a obtaınıng a NZ work vısa. 

If I submıt my applıcatıon ın person ın London, how long do applıcatıons take to be processed. 

Also the form asks for evıdence of work experıence relevant to the job. What sorts of evıdence are they lookıng for - references from prevıous employers? 

Thanks for any help and advıce you can offer

Mark


----------

